# when to band a pig



## miron28 (May 25, 2009)

i have a male pot belly pig that is about 5 months old is it to late to band him or what way would be the best way to castrate him?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 26, 2009)

i dont know if its to late to band him or not.but i think at 5 months id go ahead an cut him.


----------



## jhm47 (May 30, 2009)

I used to raise several thousand pigs, farrow to finish.  I never heard of anyone trying to band a boar.  In my opinion it would be impossible, due to the anatomical nature of boars.


----------



## bheila (May 30, 2009)

Just as jhm47 stated banding wasn't made for boars. It just won't work for the way they're built. You're going to have to have a vet cut them out.


----------

